# Wanted: Hunting camp in Canada



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

I am looking for a hunting camp or cabin in Canada surrounded by Crown lands where hunting would be allowed. Nothing close to the U.S. border would be my preference. 

Are there any useful websites in Canada to do searches for those kinds of properties?

Are there Canadian Real Estate agents that do these kinds of properties that you know and would recommend?

Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I don't have any advice but it is definitely doable. An acquaintance of mine has just about what you are describing.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Look into the hunting laws first. If I'm not mistaken, unless you become a resident you require the services of a guide outfitter to hunt here in British Columbia. Tons of crown land though.

But as far as websites go check out realtor.ca and select recreational. Or look up propertyguys and do the same.


----------

